# When did I ovulate?



## sb51416

Hi everyone! Not quite sure when I ovulated. I keep getting bfn tests. Last cycle was 30 days long. Day 26 now. Is it just too early for bfp?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1489.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MindUtopia

I'm not really familiar with these charts. I'm assuming the yellow line is some sort of measure of peak fertility? What is that based off of? Temps in previous cycles? Opks? 

Based on your temps alone, I would say CD20 or 21. That's the first time there seems to be a noticeable rise above your pre-O temps. There is a tiny bit of a slow rise before that from CD16, but I don't know what to make of that and it doesn't obviously look like ovulation since the temps aren't all that different from what they are earlier in your cycle. It could be just that you don't have many pre-O temps there, so it's hard to know what's normal for you.


----------

